# Making my list and checking it twice.....



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Making my list and checking it twice.....

After a month of learning *TONS* of stuff from you guys, I'm making my list of what to buy for my upcoming trip to Atlatic Beach NC. With your help I've got the rods and reels all set. If there is anything else that I need, please tell me:

1.) Sufix Hi-Vis Yellow 17#.

2.) Pyramid Sinkers (1, 2, and 3 ounces).

3.) Floresent Red Paint for my sinkers.

4.) Hooks:

- Kahle Hooks 2/0 and 4/0.
- Circle Sea L197 circle hooks

5.) Bill Dance Hook Remover

6.) barrel swivel w/clip 

7.) barrel swivels

8.) 3 way swivels

8.) 3/4, 1 1/2, ounces buck tails (One of each)

9.) 3/4, 1 1/2, ounces jigs (One of each)

10.) Chartreuse Berkley Gulp! Jigging Grubs (To put on jig heads and buck tails)

11.) Sea Striker Got-Cha Plug


Baits:

1.) Fishbites bloodworm

2.) Home made salted mullet


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

*list....*

not sure why paint for sinkers, it won't stay on long anyways.
Couple of items to suggest for sure.
Needle nose pliers, good knife and maybe a few rags to wipe hands. I always carry a few small garbage bags as well. Get a flashlite or head light for head/hat if you do any fishing after dark.
Good luck to ya.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

tie your rigs before you hit the beach if you haven't already. doing it indoors with light and a comfortable seat makes it IMMENSELY less annoying. 


painting sinkers? wut? why?


do you have any light gear/small hooks? catching little stuff on light gear in the surf makes for a good time between big pulls, and most of it is delicious to boot. as i've said before, i've caught more fish in the surf on a 6'6" ultralight spinning rod than all my other gear put together. a lot of it was used for bait, but a good portion of it was whiting/pompano/toads/blues/croaker/spot that ended up in the pan. 



ditto on the headlamp. i have two and don't leave without them.

cooler with a flat lid for a cutting board

you may end up needing more weight than 3oz, not sure what kind of gear you have

are you deadsticking? do you have sandspikes?

rags, ziploc bags, a good hat, a chair, ice, something to cut line (i use nail clippers)

and don't forget the shrimp. cheap, makes great bait, and if you don't catch fish you can eat the leftovers. :fishing: little 1/4" pieces on #4 circle hooks are perfect for small fish in the wash.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Those hooks will be awfully big to catch the little stuff (spot, small blues, whiting, pompano, ect) that have small mouths. Get you some #2 or #4 kahle hooks for them. 

Also 1 oz pyramids are pretty much useless. Get a couple of 2s, plenty 3s, a good number of 4s, and a couple of 5s or 6s.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

i love my 1oz pyramids. if the fish are around that my small rigs are targeting, it doesn't stay in the water long enough to drift anyway.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

You need more than one of 8 and 9. I carry a package of each erspecially number 9 in sizes 1/4 to 3/4 oz.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

unless your fishing a sound or ICW the 1-2 oz sinkers are not going to hold ... start with 3-4 oz for in close ... try 3 if they hold great if not try the fours ... if 4's don't hold usually I've not had much luck anyways ... 4-5-6 oz for chunkin out farther for blues and pups ... cutting board, knife, bug spray, hand sanitizer, heavy pair of gloves to handle sharks, rays and such ... shovel, one of the folding army types are fine, scissors are very handy, buy some 2" pvc pipe and cut your own spikes ... I make mine so they just barely fit in a bag chair bag ... great for transporting and storage, and a rubber mallet to pound them in you can get one cheap at wally world in the camping section ...


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

So.... There's a reason why I've always been a lousy fisherman...... It's because I don't have a clue.....

Thanks so much for all your help. Let me respond to all of your comments:


****Bocefus:
1.) Painted sinkers: It was suggested as a way to see where the tackle landed in the surf. Seems easy enough to do.
2.) I'll include the following in my stuff (Great pointers, thanks!!): Needle nose pliers, good knife rags, garbage bags as well, and some flash lights (The girls will love these!!!)





*****dudeonacoach: As always, your a great help. Thanks so much.

1.) "tie your rigs at home." Yee haaaa. Great idea, I'll be doing that.......

2.) Painted sinkers... See above.

3.) light gear.... I have two cheap rod and reels that I've always used for fresh water fishing. I'm planning on bringing them to do the fishing in the wash. I remember you making the same comment before so I planned on bringing these light rigs. If it wiggles, the girls will love catching them!!

4.) Sinkers. I went to ebay and good a real good deal on pyramind sinkers. I got 25 one ounce; 25 two ounce; and 25 three ounce for $17.00 (including shipping). So, I was planning on putting multiple sinkers if I needed 4-6 ounces. This will work, correct?

4.) Smaller hooks... Please see my response to smoothlures.

5.) Am I deadsticking of using sandspikes? ummmmm..... Not sure. I was planning on getting some pvc from homedepot and cutting that in spikes. That will work. Correct??


6.) Bring some: "rags, ziploc bags, a good hat, a chair, ice, something to cut line": Will do!!

7.) Shrimp for bait: While I was writing this, my wife (with a sly smile on her face) comes back from the store and throws a plastic bag at me.... It's has two squid in it. I can use this in place of shrimp..... Correct??





******Smoothlures:

1.) You made the same comment a few weeks ago, and I must have missunderstood you. So, I take it that there is a big size difference between a Kahle #2 and 2/0? So, I should get the Kahle #2 and #4's for the small rigs. Then Kahle 2/0 and 4/0 for the larger rigs??

2.) I can double up the sinkers to get larger weights, correct?




*******Fishman:
I'm spending a small fortune in stuff here. So, I didn't want to really buy gobs of stuff. Let me think about it. I'll try to follow your advice.



****surfchunker: 

1.) Bigger sinkers: Hopefully I can double up.

2.) Bring: "cutting board, knife, bug spray, hand sanitizer, heavy pair of gloves, shovel, scissors, pvc pipe for spikes spikes, rubber mallet": Will do!!


Wow! No wonder I never caught anything. Hopefully I can bring some pictures back of what we caught!!!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I use the scissors for cutting line, bloodworms, FBBW's, and other things ... a knife when cutting up chunk bait ... cheapo 4-6" fillet knife works well ... it'll probably get abused so no need for buying a good one for the box ... save that one for cleaning the eating fish 

doubling up sinkers works somewhat ... I'd say go ahead this trip and try to get bigger ones later ... the idea of a pyramid is the pointy end works it's way down into the sand to hold ... where 2 hooked together just kinda lay there ... it'll work so so ... probably need more weight than if you used just 1 but tackle is expensive so just go for it this year 

hook sizes in pan fish size is 4-6 ... the way hooks run in size is the smallest hooks are without the /0 and the higher the number the smaller the hook once it gets down to a size 1 hook the next biggest hook being a 1/0 then the numbers go on up ... drum size hooks are 8/0 to 10/0 ... sharks even get larger ... I have some 16/0's on shark rigs 

don't worry about the painting of sinkers you'll see them just fine ... 

when making the rod holder's/sand spikes cut at an angle and that will make 2 holders ... pointy end goes down ... it think it comes in either 5 or 6 ft lenghts cut in the middle at an angle and your good ... if you can about a 1' or so down from the top end drill a 1/4 or 5/16 hole through both sides and put a small bolt thru it and a nut so your hold doesn't go all the way down making it harder to pull out ... if your using real short rods it can be even closer to the top ...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's an example of hook sizes you might see in the surf fishing world, in order from smallest to biggest.

#6 #4, #3, #2, #1, #1/0, #2/0, #3/0, #4/0, #5/0, #6/0, #7/0, #8/0

So yes #2/0 hooks would be a good deal bigger than #2s. You likely won't need anything over 3/0 or 4/0 just starting out, until you get the bug to go after bigger fish.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

*Items for trip*

I've found nothing like experience as a teacher as well as friends etc.. I take a small notebook-journal to make notes of things learned and forgotten. Usually makes each trip more organized as you go. Sounds like you have a great start, now all you need is the fish!


----------



## Mudd (Jan 10, 2004)

Forget the Got-Cha unless you are pier fishing. Its shaped to be worked from above. If you are only fishing from the beach, get a stingsilver for blues and spanish.

Forgte thet salted mullet. If you have time, buy a castnet and catch fresh finger mullet


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Five gallon bucket.
Cooler with wheels.
Portable chair.
I think everything else was covered.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

ditto Fishin' Phil... if you can ,borrow a fishing buddy type cart with big wheels. Big enough for chair,cooler, bucket,rods, spikes!


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

PVC will work fine, make sure it's in there good.

squid is good bait, it's just much harder to prep than shrimp.

never doubled sinkers before, it may add to tangles, but i guess it would work in a pinch.


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

dont just get chartruse gulp get the swimming mullet gulp in the 4", it has a curly tail fish just cant resist


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Stanly,

There's no such thing as a complete fishing list! You'll find your wants and needs change most every year. Welcome to tackle-hodom!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Trial by error


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

SNDFLEE said:


> I've found nothing like experience as a teacher as well as friends etc.. I take a small notebook-journal to make notes of things learned and forgotten. Usually makes each trip more organized as you go. Sounds like you have a great start, now all you need is the fish!


TP is a must for "expiditions" such as yours. Just go fishing. If you first hit the beach or a pier, just smile and know you have much to learn. DO NOT spend money on advice. Talk to the locals. Help and Ask. That is where you learn. Good Luck, Have fun.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for all your advice! I put in the order last night. I'm focusing mainly on bottom fishing, as the bucktails, jigs, lures, etc. were just to much for me buy now. I do have lots of 40+ year old buck tails in a closet that have not been used in 30+ years. So, if I get the bug to cast, I'm bringing along a file to sharpen the hooks.

I was just thinking about how much I've learned from you guys last night. So, for anyone who might be lurking, I wanted to summarize the big points of what I've learned:

-- When going surf fishing, have two rods. One to fish the sand bar with larger hooks, then a smaller rod to fish the back wash. This will be more fun for the girls (e.g. to a child a big fish is the same a catching a small fish). Then use the smaller fish for bait.

-- Either go for cheapo rigs or get good quality ones. Also, I will be most happy with a good bait caster conventional rig--instead of a big spinning reel.

++ My two rods are:
** Daiwa BG30 Black Gold Reel with a 8' Shakespeare Ugly Stik Big Water Rod. 3/4 - 3 ounce lure weight.
** Penn 525 Mag with a 10' Ocean Master. 1 - 4 ounce lure weight.

++ Both rods are geared towards smaller fishes. 

-- Plan for digging for sand fleas while I'm there. This will keep the girls entertained for hours and be lots of fun.

-- Read the beach. Look for holes, sand bars, openings in the sand bars, etc. Fish the edge of these structures. If nothing else, fish the top of the bar and the back wash.

-- Tie all your rigs before you go (I started last night).

-- Get smaller hooks and rigs that are more appropriate for smaller fish. For a newbee like me, this will be my best chance of actually catching something. 

-- Lots of great feedback about what types of tackle to get.

-- Fish will (if the bait is not to big) swallow the entire bait, then swim away. If the bait is hooked right, you'll hook the fish either in the gut or there lip.

-- Blue fish like the color red. So, on all my rigs, I'm putting on two red beads near the hook.

-- How to hook up a bottom rig.

-- Use a shock leader.

Then lots and lots of other great advice that would take to long to summerize. Hopefully, your advice will break my long family history of being poor fishermen.....



Thanks again!!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Just the fact that you are so willing to learn will go a long ways towards changing your success rate.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

it might be a good idea to post a pic of one or two of your rigs. if there is anything you should change before tying 20 of them, we'll spot it.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

rocket said:


> Just the fact that you are so willing to learn will go a long ways towards changing your success rate.


That's the biggest thing you have going for you. Willing to ask questions and learn will make your trips that much more enjoyable.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> it might be a good idea to post a pic of one or two of your rigs. if there is anything you should change before tying 20 of them, we'll spot it.


Great idea, dudondacouch!! Here is copies of one of the rigs. I'm not sure why, but the pictures are all really small. It's best to look in my folder on this site. They are bigger there.

Picture of the entire rig: http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...tureid=2638&albumid=645&dl=1287239834&thumb=1










***************
Picture of the bottom part: http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...tureid=2639&albumid=645&dl=1287239834&thumb=1











************

Picture of hook part of the rig: http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...tureid=2640&albumid=645&dl=1287239834&thumb=1










*************

Picture of the rig like it would be in the water: http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...tureid=2641&albumid=645&dl=1287239901&thumb=1


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

perhaps I should have specified that you should post pics large enough to actually see.


----------



## SurfPlug (May 8, 2010)

Bring an extra spool with you or leader if you use it.

I would add pork rind for the bucktails.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

also... before i forget...

this is SUPER important!

keeping your pretied rigs in ziplocs is great, but DO NOT store more than 1 rig in each bag.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Ok, the site 'helped me with sizing, let me try the picture upload again. Some of them are again thumbnail sized, but I think the rig dimensions come across?

Whole rig: http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/album.php?albumid=645&pictureid=2642










**********

Bottom part of the rig: http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...tureid=2643&albumid=645&dl=1287241562&thumb=1











*************

Middle part of the rig: http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...tureid=2645&albumid=645&dl=1287241596&thumb=1










**************

Rig hanging like it was in the water: http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/album.php?albumid=645&pictureid=2644











************

Hook portion of the rig: http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...tureid=2646&albumid=645&dl=1287242000&thumb=1


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

OK, I give up. Please just go to this album: http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/album.php?albumid=645

You'll be able to see the rig in full size. Not sure why it keeps shrinking it?? THe big question I have is, is the hook trailers to long. If you look at the bottom hook (when I hold the rig at an angle) the hook is very near the sinker.

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

you want the bottom one right on the bottom for bottom feeders so that's good


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

length of drops is not very important when fishing from the surf. your line is at such a shallow angle in comparison with the ocean floor that bait will be on/near the bottom even with short drops.

i tie my hooks 3-6 inches from the main line depending on what size hooks and what pound test line. shorter drops don't get twisted up as much.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> length of drops is not very important when fishing from the surf. your line is at such a shallow angle in comparison with the ocean floor that bait will be on/near the bottom even with short drops.
> 
> i tie my hooks 3-6 inches from the main line depending on what size hooks and what pound test line. shorter drops don't get twisted up as much.


I am having trouble getting my mind around this. Even if there is a short drop (from the shore to the surf bottom), wouldn't the 3-6 difference from the line cause a problem? For instance, when a fish goes up to the bait and rubs against the line, wouldn't that startle them--and make them take off?

Wouldn't a short lead line just be good for small fish? Would a fish finder rig be better for going after bigger fish??

I was thinking that a longer lead from the man line would lay further from the main line and so the fish would not rub against the main line when they check out the bait. 

On the flip side, I can really see your point about longer hook lead lines causing tangles when it's out in the surf.

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

surfchunker said:


> you want the bottom one right on the bottom for bottom feeders so that's good


Thanks for the pointer!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

You don't need all the lures and plugs for your first trip. Bottom fishing is fine. 

What size line are you tying your rigs out of? Sometimes depending on water clarity and stuff unknown to us, fish will hit lighter rigs better, and sometimes it won't matter if it's #50 mono.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

i use line comparable to the size fish i am targeting. whiting/spot/toad/croaker/pomp rigs are 15#, blue/pup rigs are 30#, and the big stuff is 50# during the day and 80# mono or 90# nylon coated steel (if the toothy critters are abound) under the stars.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

SmoothLures said:


> You don't need all the lures and plugs for your first trip. Bottom fishing is fine.
> 
> What size line are you tying your rigs out of? Sometimes depending on water clarity and stuff unknown to us, fish will hit lighter rigs better, and sometimes it won't matter if it's #50 mono.



Hello Smoothlures,
The reel line is 15#, and all the leaders (e.g. shock, rig, and hook) are 40# test. Is this OK?

Thanks,
Stan


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

40 might be a little big. Also you don't need a shock leader for the lighter rod. _Maybe_ with the 525/OM combo just cause it can generate more force behind the cast. But the only time I need a shock leader with 3 oz is if I'm throwing a big bait that weighs a few oz itself. 

I like 20 for the smaller stuff and 30 for the bigger stuff, If I tie rigs at all; usually I just tie dropper loops in my main line, loop on 2 hooks and a pyramid sinker and do just fine.


----------



## tmass1972 (Nov 19, 2009)

I wouldnt put beads on ALL your rigs. Tie some with and some without, in case one works better than the other. On my rigs the only hardware is the hooks and weight, everything else is knots. Sometimes the less terminal tackle the better.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

tmass1972 said:


> I wouldnt put beads on ALL your rigs. Tie some with and some without, in case one works better than the other. On my rigs the only hardware is the hooks and weight, everything else is knots. Sometimes the less terminal tackle the better.


+1 

And on the subject of beads, go to the craft department of WalMart (cheap), get some light purple/white marbled ones if you can to look like coquina clams, and clear chartreuse work good too. But it depends on conditions, you just have to throw what the fish want, and it may be nothing, or it may not matter at all.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Manlystanley said:


> Thanks for all your advice! I put in the order last night. I'm focusing mainly on bottom fishing, as the bucktails, jigs, lures, etc. were just to much for me buy now. I do have lots of 40+ year old buck tails in a closet that have not been used in 30+ years. So, if I get the bug to cast, I'm bringing along a file to sharpen the hooks.
> 
> I was just thinking about how much I've learned from you guys last night. So, for anyone who might be lurking, I wanted to summarize the big points of what I've learned:
> 
> ...


1) blues eat anything. B) I have never used a "shock leader' ON ANY UNDER 5. Bite leader= new Q.


Manlystanley said:


> I am having trouble getting my mind around this. Even if there is a short drop (from the shore to the surf bottom), wouldn't the 3-6 difference from the line cause a problem? For instance, when a fish goes up to the bait and rubs against the line, wouldn't that startle them--and make them take off?
> 
> Wouldn't a short lead line just be good for small fish? Would a fish finder rig be better for going after bigger fish??
> 
> ...


Use circle hooks when you "dead stick". best thing since sliced bread. Keep your line tite and you are good to go.


Manlystanley said:


> Hello Smoothlures,
> The reel line is 15#, and all the leaders (e.g. shock, rig, and hook) are 40# test. Is this OK?
> 
> Thanks,
> Stan


C) You want to take KIDS. I have NO idea where you fish or where you want to go. IMHO. you have all winter to figure it out. No fleas/ spot etc. And it does get cold. Make your bottom rigs with "Hook Lears". Ebay or janns netcraft. Good LUCK.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Lots of great advice in this thread. I wish you the best of luck out there on your trip manlystanley!


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Stan

Gradually work into and build-up your collection of fishing equipment , otherwise your wife will consider you a "tackle-ho". Remember the old addage: " If momma ain't happy ,... ain't nobody happy ... " 

It is best to involve the whole family either directly into a beach experience , and then provide activities that lead to the fishing experience (ie. seashore photography , shell collections , sand castles, beach-picnic, finding bait , etc., etc. ). 

Fishwander


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Something that's saved me time and time again...*

Desitin, the baby rash ointmint.

Buy a tube or two and keep it in the vehicle with you. Heck, or in your tackle box.

It's great for wader rashes around the feet, ankles, knees etc. Also good for the gooch too. It doesn't burn (after all it's for babies) after applying. It is greasy though so have a good towel that is seperate from your fishing towels.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

+1 on the swampass cream, definitely one of those "better to have and not need than to need and not have" things.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

You guys are just great!! I have such a good chance of actually getting something. You've all give me such good advice. With all he great advice I should be able to actually catch something. 


I feel like I have a great arsenal of tools to use. For example, I followed smoothlures advice and went to wally world and got one package of 'bling beads' and second one of 'faceted beads'. It will be fun figuring out which one works best for what. Each package cost $2.00. If nothing else, I'll give them to my girls who will love beading them together.....


Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Fishwander said:


> Stan
> 
> Gradually work into and build-up your collection of fishing equipment , otherwise your wife will consider you a "tackle-ho". Remember the old addage: " If momma ain't happy ,... ain't nobody happy ... "
> 
> ...



Yep. My wife is already says: " I hope this will not be a compulsion"....... 

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Yep, we all got opinions and Aholes. You just need to get by the smell. Beas are for the girls until you learn to tie your own and know why. Stay "CHEAP" for 20 years, then if you think you need it, GOOOOO. LOL


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

One thing you said concerns me. (highlighting supplied by me)

QUOTE=Manlystanley;624658]
2.) I'll include the following in my stuff (Great pointers, thanks!!): Needle nose pliers, good knife rags, garbage bags as well, and some flash lights (The girls will love these!!!)

Please make sure they don't shine those lights toward the water, toward other anglers, or toward anything or anyone else that isn't what your are working on and then you are still better off with red/blue light that won't mess with your night vision. The flashlight is a tool, not a toy.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Almost forgot.


Chapstick. Preferably the sunblock variety. Make sure you keep it on your young uns. (and yourself for that matter)


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks to all of you guys for your help. I had a great time at Atlantic Beach, NC. Fished four days (7 AM till 2 PM). Here's the blow by blow account:

Day #1: No bites. 

Day #2: Figured out that I had read the beach wrong, and so changed spots. However, all day long, all I got was my bait stolen. Figured out that I tied my rigs wrong. So, retied them all that night.

Day #3: I was really excited that I got 5 Northern Puffers (hey, at least I got something).

Day #4: Got: 1 Black Drum (10 inches); and 4 Blues (the biggest was 14 inches).

So, in general, I'm real pleased. I should have done better, but I'm still learning. I'm sure that I would not have gotten anything with out all you guys help. So, thanks so much!

I've got tons of casting skills still to learn still. I've got good distance, but can't seem to cast the line perpendicular to the beach.

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

There's more knowledge here than anywhere I know and more experience. If you don't learn anything here you can't read. I'm amazed every time I read some of the threads on technical stuff. Unbeleivable


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

don't sleep on those puffers, they's good eats.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Manlystanley said:


> Day #2: Figured out that I had read the beach wrong, and so changed spots. However, all day long, all I got was my bait stolen. Figured out that I tied my rigs wrong. So, retied them all that night.
> 
> Day #3: I was really excited that I got 5 Northern Puffers (hey, at least I got something).


The puffers will definitely steal your bait if your hooks are too big.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

yea man you got it. now go get off your ass and start fishin!


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

2nd the puffers are good eats!!!!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Keep eating those little puffers and I will never see the 5lbers like I did as a kid. How old are the girls? You can always get them lite spinners and teach them fishing, that way its 3 to one at the wife. Then she may go. Its fishing. Pass IT on.


----------

